# Norwegian: I hope you have a nice day...



## Edher

Hello to all  

   One small favor please, how do you say,

"I hope you have a nice day and to read from you soon" in Norwegian. And to say "hello" is it written the same as in English? 

Thank you all very much,
Edher


----------



## Lemminkäinen

It would be something like:

*Ha en fortsatt fin dag, og jeg håper at jeg hører fra deg snart*

Is it a closer for a letter/e-mail? If so, I think that would be an ok translation. Literally it means "have a still nice day, and I hope that I hear from you soon", but a literal translation would sound pretty awkward.

"Hello" depends on the context. *Hallo* is the most literal translation, and what's used when picking up the phone, but when writing an e-mail or saying "hello" to somebody in person, *hei* would sound better. 
So it depends on when/how you want to say it.


----------



## Lilla My

Kan man si : "Jeg håper *å høre* fra deg snart" ?


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Definitely, that sounds fine too. Another alternative could be "jeg håper på å høre fra deg snart" (though without *på* would perhaps sound a little better).


----------



## Grefsen

Lemminkäinen said:


> It would be something like:
> 
> *Ha en fortsatt fin dag, og jeg håper at jeg hører fra deg snart*
> 
> Is it a closer for a letter/e-mail? If so, I think that would be an ok translation. Literally it means "have a still nice day, and I hope that I hear from you soon", but a literal translation would sound pretty awkward.



Here is a bit shorter sentence that I like to use a lot at the end of emails:

"Ha det bra og vi skrives snart!"

It basically means: "Have it well and we will write to each other soon!"


----------



## Christhiane

Grefsen said:


> Here is a bit shorter sentence that I like to use a lot at the end of emails:
> 
> "Ha det bra og vi skrives snart!"
> 
> It basically means: "Have it well and we will write to each other soon!"



The only thing you should be aware of if you use that one, is that 'ha det bra' simply means 'good-bye.'

*Ha en fortsatt fin dag, og jeg håper at jeg hører fra deg snart*

I also think that one works very well.


----------



## Grefsen

Christhiane said:


> The only thing you should be aware of if you use that one, is that 'ha det bra' simply means 'good-bye.'
> 
> *Ha en fortsatt fin dag, og jeg håper at jeg hører fra deg snart*
> 
> I also think that one works very well.



I was born and raised in California and can use all the help I can get learning Norwegian so "tusen takk"  for your input *Christhiane*.  I always thought that "ha det bra" or simply "ha det" were informal ways of saying "good-bye," but that were still literally translated into English as "have it well" or "have it" (anyway you want to have it    ).   Just out of curiosity, how often is "adjø" used for saying "good-bye" in Norwegian?  

På forhånd takk!


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Literally translated, that's what it means; I think she was only pointing out that a regular translation would be "goodbye".

As for your question, I'd say *adjø* is getting rarer and rarer, and mostly used by old people nowadays. I can't think of any instances where I've used it myself.


----------



## Christhiane

Grefsen said:


> I was born and raised in California and can use all the help I can get learning Norwegian so "tusen takk"  for your input *Christhiane*.  I always thought that "ha det bra" or simply "ha det" were informal ways of saying "good-bye," but that were still literally translated into English as "have it well" or "have it" (anyway you want to have it    ).   Just out of curiosity, how often is "adjø" used for saying "good-bye" in Norwegian?
> 
> På forhånd takk!



Well, 'ha det bra' can literally mean 'have it well' or, more precicely, 'be fine/happy,' but then it is used in the sense that you are in a place in life where you're content/happy. In that instance it is usually inflected and is not used as a wish. 

'Adjø' is not very commonly used nowadays, neither is 'farvel.' When I use them, it's always with friends and in in a joking way.


----------



## Grefsen

Lemminkäinen said:


> As for your question, I'd say *adjø* is getting rarer and rarer, and mostly used by old people nowadays. I can't think of any instances where I've used it myself.



During my most recent trip to Oslo a little over four months ago,  I don't recall anyone using *adjø*.  Unfortunately I don't make my friends and family challenge me enough so most of the time everyone I was with was mainly speaking English. However, when they were speaking Norwegian and were saying "goodbye," I really don't remember anyone saying anything other than "ha det" or "ha det bra."


----------



## Grefsen

Christhiane said:


> 'Adjø' is not very commonly used nowadays, neither is 'farvel.' When I use them, it's always with friends and in in a joking way.



I almost forgot about 'farvel.'    I believe I learned that  word for "goodbye" when I was at the International Summer School in Oslo many years ago and don't believe I have  used it since.


----------



## Aleco

Yeah, 'farvel' and 'ha det' is the most common words for 'bye'.

(PS! Ha det is often misspelled as 'hade')


----------



## Christhiane

One thing I realised just now on the metro, is that 'bye-bye' is quite usual among preeteens and young teenagers. I know my sister on twelve, soon 13, uses it rather a lot.


----------



## Aleco

Bye-Bye? Hm... I never hear that around these parts... Maybe it's just an Oslo-thing


----------



## Grefsen

Aleco said:


> Yeah, 'farvel' and 'ha det' is the most common words for 'bye'.
> 
> (PS! Ha det is often misspelled as 'hade')



Interesting that 'farvel' is still commonly used in Fredrikstad.  I wonder if that is the case in other parts of Norway outside of the Oslo area?


----------



## Grefsen

Christhiane said:


> One thing I realised just now on the metro, is that 'bye-bye' is quite usual among preeteens and young teenagers. I know my sister on twelve, soon 13, uses it rather a lot.



Yes, I recall hearing lots of interesting things that young teenagers were saying on the T-banen, especially late at night on a Friday or Saturday.  

So just out of curiosity, which T-banen do you usually take?  When I was living in Grefsen, I typically took either the 5 or the 4/6 Ring from Storo.


----------



## Christhiane

Grefsen said:


> Yes, I recall hearing lots of interesting things that young teenagers were saying on the T-banen, especially late at night on a Friday or Saturday.
> 
> So just out of curiosity, which T-banen do you usually take?  When I was living in Grefsen, I typically took either the 5 or the 4/6 Ring from Storo.
> 
> Interesting that 'farvel' is still commonly used in Fredrikstad. I wonder if that is the case in other parts of Norway outside of the Oslo area?



I usually take 3 Sognsvann, which is very interesting because there's a lot of exchange students taking it, too, so you commonly hear a lot of English and French. I like to listen to the French speakers because I cannot understand anything they say. ^^

But English phrases in Norwegian has definitely come to stay, but examples such as 'bye-bye' might simply be a phase in people's lives for now. I remember using greetings such as 'How's it goin'?/How you doin'?' - 'I'm doin' fine,' 'see ya' etc when I was in my early teens. I still do it to some extent, but not as much. 

There are a lot of regional differences in Norway, and I'm most familiar with the area around Oslo so I guess I can only speak confidently about this area.


----------



## Grefsen

Lemminkäinen said:


> It would be something like:
> 
> *Ha en fortsatt fin dag, og jeg håper at jeg hører fra deg snart*
> 
> Is it a closer for a letter/e-mail? If so, I think that would be an ok translation. Literally it means "have a still nice day, and I hope that I hear from you soon", but a literal translation would sound pretty awkward.



Prior to reading this thread, if I was asked to translate "I hope you have a nice day." into Norwegian I would have written:

"Jeg håper at du har en fin dag."   

Would this also be acceptable or does it sound too awkward in Norwegian?


----------



## Christhiane

Grefsen said:


> Prior to reading this thread, if I was asked to translate "I hope you have a nice day." into Norwegian I would have written:
> 
> "Jeg håper at du har en fin dag."
> 
> Would this also be acceptable or does it sound too awkward in Norwegian?



It's acceptable, I think, but slighty awkward because of the verb. In a full sentence such as that, you should use the verg 'å få' which means 'to get/receive'. How you should express it depends on when in the day it's uttered. If it's early in the morning, you could say:

'(Jeg) håper du (at) *får *en fin dag.'  (literally 'I hope you get a nice day').

If it's in the middle of the day, you could say: 

'(Jeg) håper (at) du *får* en *fortsatt *fin dag.' (I hope you get a continued nice day.)

Another option is: 'Ha en (fortsatt) fin dag.' (Have a (continued) nice day).


----------



## Grefsen

Christhiane said:


> I
> '(Jeg) håper du (at) *får *en fin dag.'  (literally 'I hope you get a nice day').
> 
> If it's in the middle of the day, you could say:
> 
> '(Jeg) håper (at) du *får* en *fortsatt *fin dag.' (I hope you get a continued nice day.)
> 
> Another option is: 'Ha en (fortsatt) fin dag.' (Have a (continued) nice day).



"Takk for hjelpen!" I take it that the Norwegian words you have in parenthesis "()" can be left out of the sentence without changing the meaning.


----------



## Aleco

Grefsen said:


> Interesting that 'farvel' is still commonly used in Fredrikstad.  I wonder if that is the case in other parts of Norway outside of the Oslo area?



Oh, no, it's not... "Farvel" is more formal used - and again mainly around Oslo area 


... I think


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Grefsen said:


> "Takk for hjelpen!" I take it that the Norwegian words you have in parenthesis "()" can be left out of the sentence without changing the meaning.



That's correct. In everyday speech, I'd say there's a tendency to drop them.



Aleco said:


> Oh, no, it's not... "Farvel" is more formal used - and again mainly around Oslo area



"Farvel", like "adjø" is something I don't think I've ever used (seriously at least, maybe for irony). Nor have I heard it been used much, other than by older people.


----------

